# Horse passports,do they really matter??



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

My two horses have passports however im going to see a driving pony tommorow but have been told he hasnt got a passport as its been lost.Im not to concerned as my others passports havent ever been out of the drawer so hardly seem relevent! i know its apparently illegal to buy and sell without a passport,but does it really matter and who will know anyway


----------



## poshmog (Mar 2, 2009)

I personally wouldn't buy a horse without a passport,for one I like to check that the horse is as description etc ,but there is also the rigmarole to get a replacement.
If you really like the horse ,then I would make a condition of sale that owners get a replacement and forward on to you within a time limit ,but also take details of horse and check on NEDS to make sure details are correct.
Otherwise you will have the hassle and will have to pay for it as well as the transfer.


----------



## toddy (Jan 24, 2009)

It is actuall illegal now to sell a horse without a passport so unless the sort out a replacement i would not touch it with a bargepole.
If they have the passport and you have the horse they legally have right to say that horse is still theirs and there is nothing you could do about it.
I would say if you are interested it is on the basis that they replace the passport first.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Must admit I was one of those fools who went out and got passports as soon as the announcements came out and paid through the nose for them. I even got one for my 32 year old pony who hadnt left home since retiring some years ago. As the deadline got closer prices reduced meaning that those who did as they were told promptly paid more (typical of this country I have to say). 

I comfort myself with at least the fact I have them would make finding any of my horses easier heaven forbid any of them were taken. I really dont know what the point of passports are if people continue to buy horses without them. People buying a horse without a passport need to remember that A) it is illegal and B) you could be encouraging the passing on of a stolen horse.:

A friend of mine was stopped taking her horse to a show and luckily she had his passport with her. I have to admit that until then we had taken our horses on holiday and the passports had remained locked in the filing cupboard at home. I now understand that not only do you need to have passports but they should always accompany any horse that is being transported - something I certainly hadnt registered. You can certainly bet that if I didnt have a passport I would be the unlucky one that got caught, received a heavy fine and got made an example of. Whilst others seem to get away with totally ignoring the law.

Since then my passports go with me every time any of my horses are transported anywhere.

Personally I think I would consider reporting anyone who was selling a horse without a passport. I do not the rules regarding foals so am not referring to this situation.:wink5:


----------



## Blitz (Feb 12, 2009)

mandy1 said:


> Must admit I was one of those fools who went out and got passports as soon as the announcements came out and paid through the nose for them. I even got one for my 32 year old pony who hadnt left home since retiring some years ago. As the deadline got closer prices reduced meaning that those who did as they were told promptly paid more (typical of this country I have to say).
> 
> I comfort myself with at least the fact I have them would make finding any of my horses easier heaven forbid any of them were taken. I really dont know what the point of passports are if people continue to buy horses without them. People buying a horse without a passport need to remember that A) it is illegal and B) you could be encouraging the passing on of a stolen horse.:
> 
> ...


it is more expensive to get passports now, not cheaper. You have to get a vet to do the drawings whereas initially you could do it yourself. And from July all foals and any horse that doesnt currently have a passport will need to be microchipped.
You do not need your passports with you at all times, only when transporting to a competition or to stud or to a new home. Not for a holiday or a hack.


----------



## mandy1 (Feb 28, 2009)

Glad to hear they are tightening up now. Certainly were cheaper initially after the deadline date when the passport agencies were doing cheaper deals.


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

The whole things a joke! I got Kane without one (5 years ago so before it was law) and I filled in the pictures myself...I had it returned twice because it didn't have enough distigusing marks (even though he's microchipped which I'd say is pretty individual!!) so I ended up making up whorls on him because he didn't have enough for them!!! For got sakes he's a brown cob...looks like alot of brown cobs so how I'm I supposed to make him have distigusing marks!!! 

I've travelled with him, been to shows, been to events, been to BHS arranged rides and not once has anyone ever asked to see his passport!!! Great money making scheme!! We still have horses being sold without them and when one person was reported they said they 'look into it'... one year on and he's still selling horses unpassported!!


----------

